# What's Your Most Humiliating Moment on the Slopes?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

second time i ever went snowboarding, i was going pretty slow down a little path with a wall on the right side of me, and i see this sign that says no wall taps. . .and i think to myself wall tap what the hell is that? then a skier comes flying past me jumps up onto the wall right next to the sign and litterally does a back flip over me!!! to say the least i wasnt flatterd . . thank god no one else saw it


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Basically at Eldora in Colorado, a friend and I went for the weekend... I watched him catch major edge and did a cartwheel/flip. This occured right in front of the lift so someone decided to yell, "I'll give it a 5!" I started laughing and then caught edge myself... What goes around comes around I guess... We both ended up with concussions that day from stupidity... Not a fun time. Later that night we went to Ruby Hill in Denver after hours and he did about the same type of thing on a box. Fun times there! =D


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Probably when I was at the edge of this chute chillin and checkin it out and then 6 little skiing proteges did it pretty good, and then I go for it make it all the way to the end and then from the g out at the bottom my nose sinks under the pow and I eat shit in front of all of them with the instructor there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Probably after i had a real bad fall on one of the runs in blue sky basin at vail. My head hurt real bad and i was riding back down a catwalk. Wasnt paying attention, caught and edge and fell face first infront of a bunch of 6 year old ski school kids.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

it was the first day of the season at my local ski hill and i was gonna be an instructor and the boss wanted to just see how good all the instructors could ride. it was my first time on groomed snow that season and i caught an edge in front of everybody. and im supposed to be teaching little kids how to snowboard haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

mine would have to be last year at seven springs in pa. it was the same weekend they were having the 1st jay peak meet that i wasn't able to go to, and so i had made it a point to get out riding that weekend regardless & try to have my own fun while knowing of the epic adventures i was missing. 

so we had just gotten a good snowfall and actually had some powder to ride. mind you, not much, but around here it doesn't take much! so there was this stash spot that was "out of bounds" that ran behind this one tree line & under the main lift. i watched a few people hit it while i was on the lift, so i decided to take it myself. i thought i had it figured out...i had seen where they were cutting in & where they cut back out to the trail, but what i didn't figure out was the speed in which i needed to hit it at. so i was following their line and had cut behind the trees, then i hit a bump & a slump & with the lack of speed to keep me afloat my board just sunk & i came to a dead stop. total newb style- stuck in the pow, fucking up the line for the other riders & right underneath the lift for all to see. so i'm trying to jump to get my board unstuck & i'm just making things worse. and people are yelling at me... "there's a rope there for a reason" yada yada. 
i felt like such an idiot getting stuck in a foot of powder & fucking up the sweet little stash spot for the rest of the riders


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Exiting a chair lift late in the day when the skier to my left cuts across my exit glide and takes me out in front of everybody that was strapping in at the time. The embarrassing part is that I'm 5'10" and 220lb and she was like a 5-6 year old girl that couldn't have weighed much more than 40 lbs wringing wet. If I'd know she was coming I could have reached out and lifted her up with one hand. I'm sure everybody though I was the bad guy.

Oh, and of course the obligatory edge catch when slowly cruising towards the packed, post lunch, lift queue. Despite the lack of speed I hit the snow hard enough to sent the beanie and goggles flying. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

first trip to chamonx... a monster over night dump followed by bluebird.

going thru one of the natural half pipes of Le tour, i stacked it. 
I tried to ride out. couldn't even stand up on the fresh.
I tired to skate out, but free foot would sink down to my bollocks.
I persisted to try to ride / skate out, so as to make the most of the virgin snow.
I was there OVER AN HOUR.

The problem was, that the untouched snow was getting carved up by people, who would then get the chairlift that went right above my head. they would loft snowballs at me and laugh at the fact that i was still there.

in the end, i realised i had only to walk / wade out. from realising that, it took 2 minutes to get free, but I was half too knackered to ride anymore!

what a wally!

worst edge catch.... managing to hold my own against the locals at a small italian hill, on their biggest kicker. managed to brush off all the "vaf fan culo inglese cazzo" to own them.... but then quit when i caught a heel edge on the FLAT and sprained a wrist!


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

my second time out i was going down pretty fast. saw a little trail off to the side that looked like fun, carved hard, my big ass feet toe dragged across an ice patch, completly lost my edge and face planted bad. beanie and goggles flew off my head and i litterally had to blow snow out of my nose. haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Could be 2 times both involving me urinating.

1. I had to piss bad during a half pipe session so I went off behind this tree to pee and evidently the hole I was peeing down was a squirrels little house. He wasn't pleased and popped up and tried to climb up me and bite me. So here I am running around in the woods with a squirrel chasing me all while trying to pee at the same time.

2. Once again it was a heated half pipe session and the urge to piss hit me. So I'm blasting through the pipe and last hit I pop out on to the deck. Once there I make it to the far side by the trails edge. I unzip and start releaving myself only to find that about 30 people are watching this spectacle, 2 of which were really good female friends of mine. Ah the joys of having people seeing you piss on a half pipe.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH I love this.

My first time riding...ever. Back when clicker bindings were still standard for rentals. So my friends decided to teach me by leaving me at the top of the hill to find my own way down.

I was about a quarter of the way down when my quads were sore as hell from shimmying down on my heels the whole time. So I sat down and unlocked my bindings so I could rest for a bit. Not very smart. My rental board started sliding down and my "oh shit" face was stuck for about five seconds before I realized I had to run after it!

So I started running down the hill, chasing after my board, and people on the lift were laughing at me, and yelling "You're doing it wrong!" Finally when the lifts were in sight, I saw some punk kid try to take my board. Luckily my friends were down there waiting for me, and when they saw my board, and me all the way up the hill running after it, they stepped in and took the board away from the punk.

Yeah, I learned not to do that ever again. haha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

:laugh: great thread!

my most humiliating moment came last season as I was riding in a chute we call red valley at snowbowl, flaggstaff az

it's a pretty narrow path and I was cruisin along when someone shouts behind me "on your left"... I of course, throw a hard edge, turn left and cut the guy off entirely.... 

I recked him pretty good and got a gnarly scratch in my board. He asks me, "didn't you hear me?"
and I say "yah, I just turned the wrong way". After making sure I was ok, he just shakes his head and rides off.

I felt like such a dumb ass!! After that, I had to stop whining about beginners stopping in front of me.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

It had to have been my eighth or ninth time out, was totally feeling confident and could handle myself pretty well. My BF and I decided to take a trip to the interior and check out Whitewater in Nelson and Red Mtn in Rossland. Whitewater has got some great steeps and in classic skate-or-die style I learned how to handle myself in the school of hard-knocks. Feeling totally stoked on my first day of interior riding we hit Red on the second day. I get to the bottom of a wicked run and drop out onto a cattrack. Thinking I'm doing pretty well, and with some great speed behind me, I catch an edge! I flip ass over tea kettle and would have kept flipping had my board not completely dug in. Winded myself crashing against my knees, then knocked myself silly in the recoil (glad I wore my helmet) and as I'm laying there contemplating the unfairness of life, doesn't an entire ski school go cruising by. Eff I hate cattracks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone ever notice you almost always get wrecked on cat tracks and not harder runs?


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> Haha, well mine was when I just started out snowboarding. I was unskilled at the time and just bombed straight down the hill. Evidently a turn comes and I catch an edge and do a few flips and such with a bunch of little kids getting lessons watching me fly in the air xD. They were probably better than me at the time :laugh:


Sounds familiar. First time snowboarding, I got off the lift without falling so I felt pretty confident. So, I decided to bomb down the hill as well. After going about 1/2 way through the run I saw the bottom of the hill and a parking lot!! I got scared and realized that i did not know how to stop and the only way to stop was to force myself to fall. I tumbled, took a couple of flips and landed on my ass and then the back of my head. 

I was traumatized after that. I did not snowboard for another 2 years. Last year I built up the courage to go again. I knew that I would love snowboarding if I knew how to board properly. I purchased all my gear even before learning how to board. I did end up learning now I am in love with it.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone ever notice you almost always get wrecked on cat tracks and not harder runs?


Cat tracks are balls. They get so icy and tracked and they're just nasty places to be. My first time riding the Blackcomb Glacier I was so stoked 'cause I actually made it...then there was the million kms of cat track to contend with. So so so close to the end, totally exhausted, I wiped out so bad and fell on my ass so hard that the button on the back pocket of my pants left a bruise on my cheek that lasted for weeks! The bruise on my ego took just as long to fade. Waaa-waaaa-wuuuhhhhhh


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;78500 said:


> Cat tracks are balls. They get so icy and tracked and they're just nasty places to be. My first time riding the Blackcomb Glacier I was so stoked 'cause I actually made it...then there was the million kms of cat track to contend with. So so so close to the end, totally exhausted, I wiped out so bad and fell on my ass so hard that the button on the back pocket of my pants left a bruise on my cheek that lasted for weeks! The bruise on my ego took just as long to fade. Waaa-waaaa-wuuuhhhhhh


Pics shall be admissed as evidence.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Evidence of your schadenfreude? Sniff, sniff... I think not! But hey, who knows, plenty of time to get back into a solid S&M relationship with the mountain again this winter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

My first day ever learning how to snowboard ( my ex-girlfriend teaching me ) i catch an edge right in front of the enterence to the park. Not only are all the people who are just chillen waiting to take their run, this kid half my age comes up and asks me if i'm ok then proceeds to bomb into the park and tore it up. i sat there for five full mins just hating life. then i went to the bar and bought myself a beer thinking "well i can buy beer and he can't" that made me feel better for a bit.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> mine would have to be last year at seven springs in pa. it was the same weekend they were having the 1st jay peak meet that i wasn't able to go to, and so i had made it a point to get out riding that weekend regardless & try to have my own fun while knowing of the epic adventures i was missing.
> 
> so we had just gotten a good snowfall and actually had some powder to ride. mind you, not much, but around here it doesn't take much! so there was this stash spot that was "out of bounds" that ran behind this one tree line & under the main lift. i watched a few people hit it while i was on the lift, so i decided to take it myself. i thought i had it figured out...i had seen where they were cutting in & where they cut back out to the trail, but what i didn't figure out was the speed in which i needed to hit it at. so i was following their line and had cut behind the trees, then i hit a bump & a slump & with the lack of speed to keep me afloat my board just sunk & i came to a dead stop. total newb style- stuck in the pow, fucking up the line for the other riders & right underneath the lift for all to see. so i'm trying to jump to get my board unstuck & i'm just making things worse. and people are yelling at me... "there's a rope there for a reason" yada yada.
> i felt like such an idiot getting stuck in a foot of powder & fucking up the sweet little stash spot for the rest of the riders


I had somethin similar happen to me, but not infront of anyone, and fortunately not ruining the snow for others .
Last season, I spotted a little patch of powder (on the ice coast btw) inbetween some trees. So I pointed it out to my bud and we decided to make a run through those trees and such. 
He's been skiing all his life, so he was game. On our second run into that patch I figure I'll get some speed off the regular trail and "jump" over the hump of snow that was on the edge of the trail, to get into that pow. I gain a tiny amount of speed, go over the hump, and dig my nose RIGHT into the pow. My buddy that was already in the spot was laughing histericaly and it took me bout 5 min to get my nose out of the snow .


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

The first or second time I was snowboarding, I was on a 4 man lift with 3 of my siblings. We get to the top and I manage to fall, try to grab on to someone to keep my balance and I take everyone else out with me haha. Later that day I was going too fast at the end of a run and manage to hit my brother at the bottom, luckily it was just board to board contact but that scared the hell out of me.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I scorpioned right underneath the chair lift two years ago. bad.. straight up superman right under the chair lift, hit the chops while I was stopping heelside. and I almost hit my chest and then flipped over again, my feet whipped right behind me.

I got a mixture of OMG are you all right.. and haha you suck from the lift riders. didnt feel to good either


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

it was probably about my fifth or sixth time out. i was loading up on a 4-man lift with 2 of my friends and a single skier comes to fill our empty spot. well the skier awkwardly loads up so that he is basically pushing down on my board. so of course as soon as the lift starts taking off, my edge starts scraping the snow/ice until it catches at the last second and i face plant in snow right as the lift starts going upward. needless to say, im embarrassed as hell as i catch the faces of those in line laughing at me. i finally make it to the top where i get a second set of laughs from my friends....


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I had a pretty hilarious experience last season, I was on a lift with two friends and we just finished smoking a Jay. For some reason it hit me pretty hard, and I was buzzing out on this conversation we were having without really noticing that we were about to hit the top and get off. I'm kind of still facing forward, whereas normally I shuffle and sit sorta sideways to be better inline with my board when I get off...but I didn't exactly do it fast enough and basically did a face plant, rolled over while the chair went over me without hitting it and then righted myself and rode down the exit ramp, all in one motion. My buddies were obviously laughing, but the one that was sitting next to me was nearly crying. He said that the look on my face was a monk-like calm and he thought to himself, "how often does he do this?" :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

"dont get high on the gondala"


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Falling right underneath a crowded chairlift always sucks..


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone ever notice you almost always get wrecked on cat tracks and not harder runs?


i am surprised no one has started a thread about 'last run horror'

NEVER call 'last run'

the first and last time i did that..... broken ribs! blargh

you always eat it on the perceived easy runs, coz you fail to adequately concentrate. just as with last run sees your brain already in the hot tub / bar, before you have even stopped sliding!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sucking ass and being new and having to slide down a black sideways on my ass as 9 year olds flew down the hill beside me...*sigh*..one of these days...


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

that reminds me... this isnt really humiliating but i remember a few friends and i went snowboarding at blue mountain, and one of my friends was really exhausted, so he took off both his bindings and obviously his board began to slowwwwly slide closer to the hill. he asked one of my friends to get it for him but she didnt hear him so the board slid slowwwly closer to the hill, andthen.....zoom it went down the hill hahahaha, so he had to walk all the way down to get it again xD


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

my 4th year. I went to a local ski resort. Powder Ridge.. just kinda a little area. Went up the chair lift an got into a heated Convo with a skier.. we both got off the chair lift. an took a left to go down the first run. me being the idiot! forgot to strap in.  So i had one foot in an the other.. yea. Ended up eating it hardcore as the skier just rode away laughin his ass off. 

Damn skiers!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I haven't had one.. more like multiple, between skiing and snowboarding years....

Skiing, young teen years in early 90's had a simple typical puffed up jacket, got caught in the safety bar on the lift. Me and my bud lifted it up to get off and my jacket got wedged in between the bar and the frame of the lift, and I basically was dangling from it as it went around and wiggled enough times to fall off. That was "the" most embarassing moment overall total.

Snowboarding, typical catch an edge, head plant, goggles and beanie fly off. Most amusing definitely on a icy night in a Western NY resort, went off a jump, grabbed my board, all smooth, landed, shear ice. Slid on my ass, down the hill just in a typical sitting position like you would strapping in while jamming my board edge down repeatingly to stop but it wouldn't since it was that icy. Wound up sweeping the legs of some 10 yr old on my lap and slid down the hill with him till it finally stopped.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Most of these are beginner stories. 

For me I was hitting rails in the park and there was this big rainbow box that I was hitting. At the time I wasn't comfortable going up to it with lots of speed but you needed a lot to get over it smoothly. I saw this girl I was crazy for so i got really nervous to not fuck up. I did a speed check on my way up to the box and when I got about a third of the way up the box i caught an edge because i wasn't on the box (from the late speedcheck) I feel right over and hit my back really bad. It was incredibly embarrassing.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess I've been lucky. I've had some bad crashes, but never in front of a bunch of people. But I've seen plenty of stuff that was hilarious. I've done the whole falling-down-in-the-lift-line thing.

I once saw a little kid on a board trying to pee in the woods, but he didn't unstrap. He started sliding downhill again as he was peeing. He never got his pecker back inside. He just started sliding down the hill, willy in the wind, pissing all over the place. Eventually, he gave up and just crashed, but not before he'd gone far enough for a few people to have a good laugh.

I saw a guy come off a lift, completely out of control, and crash into a parked snowmobile. That was a good crash.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh I just remembered my most humiliating moment. My second time I went boarding the guy at the rental shop asked me if I was normal or goofy. I replied, "Oh, I'm pretty goofy." He gave me a weird look and messed with my bindings before handing me the board. It was then that I realized my bindings were backwards from when I went the last time. I had no idea that normal and goofy were stances. I fell down quite a few times before I worked up the courage to tell the guy I was normal stance and asked him to switch it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

it was about my fourth time out on a board, i thought i had the hang of it. had way too much speed at the end of the hill and took out this poor old chinese lady on skis. i tried to warn her but it was too late. my board went right in between her skis, a direct hit. of course there were a ton of people to witness. thankfully nobody was hurt, man did i feel like a ass!


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> you always eat it on the perceived easy runs, coz you fail to adequately concentrate. just as with last run sees your brain already in the hot tub / bar, before you have even stopped sliding!


Yup, my first weekend of this season, I was filming a friend with my waterproof vid cam.. and I thought I was pretty hot shit for first of the season, bombing down the hill holding the cam.
I was just thinking hmm if I bailed maybe itd make good video... when I wasnt ;paying attention caught my edge and slammed into the ground face and camera first fortunately the cam was ok but I knocked the wind out of myself


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

For me, Hmmm. I guess bailing hard when trying to jib is embarrassing. Most embarrassing?

Once my jacket got caught on the chairlift. As i was trying to get off I realized that it was a no go. I swung around and the chairlift was stopped at the safety netting on the other side... I managed to get myself unstuck and then suddenly fell into the safety net. People had a good laugh.


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> mine would have to be last year at seven springs in pa. it was the same weekend they were having the 1st jay peak meet that i wasn't able to go to, and so i had made it a point to get out riding that weekend regardless & try to have my own fun while knowing of the epic adventures i was missing.
> 
> so we had just gotten a good snowfall and actually had some powder to ride. mind you, not much, but around here it doesn't take much! so there was this stash spot that was "out of bounds" that ran behind this one tree line & under the main lift. i watched a few people hit it while i was on the lift, so i decided to take it myself. i thought i had it figured out...i had seen where they were cutting in & where they cut back out to the trail, but what i didn't figure out was the speed in which i needed to hit it at. so i was following their line and had cut behind the trees, then i hit a bump & a slump & with the lack of speed to keep me afloat my board just sunk & i came to a dead stop. total newb style- stuck in the pow, fucking up the line for the other riders & right underneath the lift for all to see. so i'm trying to jump to get my board unstuck & i'm just making things worse. and people are yelling at me... "there's a rope there for a reason" yada yada.
> i felt like such an idiot getting stuck in a foot of powder & fucking up the sweet little stash spot for the rest of the riders


hahahahaha omg, my brother did that same thing i think, i wasn't with him, but he said there were trails going somewhere, so him and his friend went, and they hit a rope, and fell and stuff, and then some girls(blondes) came over and were laughing, and they said that they had done that same thing.....twice...lol sad.

As for me i've never been snowboarding yet, can't wait to go though


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mine was kinda stupid
i was laying my board on the ground to put my feet in the bindings, and a friend asks me a question,
than suddenly someone yells= your board...
it was sliding down the hill.
i ran for 0.5km before i found the thing , it was stuck between 2 trees and it took me
0.5hour to get it lose...
my friends were laughing while i was running after my board...


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Oh I just remembered my most humiliating moment. My second time I went boarding the guy at the rental shop asked me if I was normal or goofy. I replied, "Oh, I'm pretty goofy." He gave me a weird look and messed with my bindings before handing me the board. It was then that I realized my bindings were backwards from when I went the last time. I had no idea that normal and goofy were stances. I fell down quite a few times before I worked up the courage to tell the guy I was normal stance and asked him to switch it.


that's pretty f-in funny! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Flick Montana View Post
> Oh I just remembered my most humiliating moment. My second time I went boarding the guy at the rental shop asked me if I was normal or goofy. I replied, "Oh, I'm pretty goofy." He gave me a weird look and messed with my bindings before handing me the board. It was then that I realized my bindings were backwards from when I went the last time. I had no idea that normal and goofy were stances. I fell down quite a few times before I worked up the courage to tell the guy I was normal stance and asked him to switch it.


LOL!!!!
that's pretty humiliating indeed


----------

